# Remembering important dates



## shy_guy (Jan 25, 2012)

Confession for anyone who cares ... 

I do sometimes forget important dates at the proper moment, so I've had to learn to deal with this. I have all the standard excuses (things going on at work, thinking what I need to do that day), but the bottom line is that I sometimes got out of the house without proper greeting. The worst was when I thought about her birthday the night before, but got out of the house the next day without wishing her a happy birthday. I remembered about lunch time and called to wish her happy birthday then, but ... needless to say, that wasn't a happy day at home for shy_guy.

I got a handle on it thanks to email reminders  that give me a notice on my phone. As a safety net, I put a reminder into my calendar the day before all of the important days to be sure I got the card and other things arranged, then I set another reminder for about the time I will be brushing my teeth, and just in case, I set another one for about the time I should be eating breakfast. I set them to recur annually so I don't have to remember to input them either ... I'm all about minimizing the opportunities for break-down . 

It's worked the last few years ... I haven't missed one in a long time. She thinks I'm a genius, and I just don't have the heart to tell her what I had to do to make sure I never forget ... .


----------



## Sawney Beane (May 1, 2011)

shy_guy said:


> Confession for anyone who cares ...
> 
> I do sometimes forget important dates at the proper moment, so I've had to learn to deal with this. I have all the standard excuses (things going on at work, thinking what I need to do that day), but the bottom line is that I sometimes got out of the house without proper greeting. The worst was when I thought about her birthday the night before, but got out of the house the next day without wishing her a happy birthday. I remembered about lunch time and called to wish her happy birthday then, but ... needless to say, that wasn't a happy day at home for shy_guy.
> 
> ...


Q: What's the definition of a Good Idea?
A: Something that works for you the way you want!

If it works for you, it's all good. But hey, don't give away all your tricks and secrets, mush


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

She doesn't need to know how the sausage gets made.

Well done.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

How do you think I remember ANYthing??

I do the same thing on my phone.

And I got married on my birthday. Hard for him to forget.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

My kids were so sweet.
The 2 younger ones remembered right when they got up.
They were excited about my own birthday as they had been about their own. 
For some people though, dates are not significant, and that's okay, you do what you need to, to remember, when it's important to others.


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

shy_guy said:


> It's worked the last few years ... I haven't missed one in a long time. She thinks I'm a genius, and I just don't have the heart to tell her what I had to do to make sure I never forget ... .


You might be surprised. I have a friend who is like that, so he does a lot of what you do. While at a party, it came up and another woman was harping a bit about him "cheating" by not remembering himself and using technology instead. His wife jumped to his defense pretty quickly. He has a bad memory but loves her enough to go through all that effort to make sure he does not miss those days. She loves that he goes to that effort for her.


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

Hey, whatever works. She's happy and that's all that matters. I agree it's sweet to go through all that trouble to make sure you don't forget.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

When I go to the card shop I will pick up several cards and keep a stash. That way no important date can ever slip up on me. I happen to be the type of guy that never forgets anniversary, birthday, valentines day, etc., but I don't always remember to stop to get a card. Now I can just go to my stash that morning and pick one. I also have plenty available for no reason at all.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

that_girl said:


> How do you think I remember ANYthing??
> 
> I do the same thing on my phone.
> 
> And I got married on my birthday. Hard for him to forget.


Or a good way for him to forget 2 important dates at the same time...


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

romantic_guy said:


> When I go to the card shop I will pick up several cards and keep a stash. That way no important date can ever slip up on me. I happen to be the type of guy that never forgets anniversary, birthday, valentines day, etc., but I don't always remember to stop to get a card. Now I can just go to my stash that morning and pick one. I also have plenty available for no reason at all.


That's a really good idea, think I'm going to do that.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

COguy said:


> That's a really good idea, think I'm going to do that.


The trick is remembering where you put those cards! That's always my problem!

And just for the record, my husband was always the one that remembered EVERY stupid date anything ever happened. I don't call my phone "The Brain" for nothin'....


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

shy_guy said:


> I got a handle on it thanks to email reminders  that give me a notice on my phone. As a safety net, I put a reminder into my calendar the day before all of the important days to be sure I got the card and other things arranged, then I set another reminder for about the time I will be brushing my teeth, and just in case, I set another one for about the time I should be eating breakfast. I set them to recur annually so I don't have to remember to input them either ... I'm all about minimizing the opportunities for break-down .


I do the exact same thing with my iPhone calendar and I haven`t screwed up yet.

Another little trick I`ve come up with for gift giving.

I used to keep a little list in my wallet now I just use a text file on my smart phone.

Whenever we`re out and about and I notice she takes an interest in something I make a note of it and then I`ve always got an idea for a gift for special events because she`ll never tell me she wants something.

This system works and I always shock her when she opens one of these gifts "How did you know I wanted this?" "I can`t believe you remembered."

Half the effort in keeping a woman happy is really no more than paying attention.

It`s not as easy as it sounds.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

I do the list thing with gifts and nearly everything else. I have lists in my phone of books I want to download, wines I likes or want to try, restaurants to check out, restaurants with theater deals downtown...all kinds of stuff. It's a lifesaver when friends say, "I don't know, where do YOU want to go"!


----------

